

Metamagical constructs from a C perspective - gnosis
http://blog.davber.com/2007/12/11/metamagical-constructs-from-a-c-perspective/

======
bediger
Rather arrogant and snobbish about "hard core C developers", no?

Also, sets up a strawman version of C developers in order to contextualize the
"magic".

